# Please read : New method of car theft



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Dear all expats and those travelling in Spain - the following is an email forwarded to us by our Alcadesa (mayoress) and details a new method of car theft which is being used currently. I have translated the text for you in red below the Spanish. Please take a couple of minutes and have a little read and be very careful.

Tallulah.x

PS. PLEASE NOTE THAT THE REASON WHY THE TEXT BELOW HIGHLIGHTS THE FACT THAT THE INSURANCE COMPANY IS NOT INTERESTED, BE AWARE THAT IF THE KEYS ARE IN THE CAR WITH THE CAR OPEN WHEN IT IS STOLEN, THAT STATEMENT IS FACT.



Asunto: COMUNICADO DE LA GUARDIA CIVIL
Subject : Communication from the Guardia Civil


AVISO DE LA GUARDIA CIVIL Y DEL RACE
Warning from the Guardia Civil and Real Automovil Club Espana

A tener en cuenta:
Robo de coches: Nuevo procedimiento.
To be noted : Car Theft : New process

Lee esto y envíalo a quien creas conveniente.
Read this and send it on to those you believe relevant


Imagina que vas a retirar tu coche que has dejado estacionado; Abres la puerta, 
entras, pones el seguro a las puertas, enciendes el motor y pones la marcha atrás. 
¿No lo haces siempre así? Miras a la ventana de atrás por el espejo retrovisor y observas una hoja de papel grande pegada a la luna posterior. Entonces pones la palanca en punto muerto, abres tu puerta y bajas del coche para retirar el papel (o lo que sea) que te obstruye la visión. Cuando llegas a la parte posterior, aparece el ladrón de la nada, entra y se larga con tu automóvil -tu motor estaba encendido, tu maletín, bolso o cartera estaban dentro- y prácticamente te arrolla en su
huida. El seguro no quiere saber nada.

Imagine that you are returning to your car which you have left parked; you open the door, lock the doors, turn on the engine and engage reverse gear. Haven't you always done that? You look at the back window through the rear view mirror and you note a large sheet of paper stuck to the rear window. Then you return the car to neutral, open the door and get out of the car to remove the paper (or whatever it is) obstructing your vision. When you reach the rear of the car, a thief appears from nowhere, gets in and makes off with your car - your engine was running, your briefcase, bag or wallet were inside - and he practically runs you over in his escape. THE INSURANCE COMPANY WANTS NOTHING TO DO WITH IT.

ESTA ES UNA NUEVA MODALIDAD, SI VES UN PAPEL POR EL
RETROVISOR, ¡NO TE
BAJES!
THIS IS A NEW TECHNIQUE, IF YOU SEE A PAPER THROUGH THE REAR VIEW MIRROR, DON'T LEAVE THE CAR![/COLOR]

Lárgate, puedes retirar el papel de la luneta más adelante, y agradecerás haber recibido este correo....y envíalo a tus amigos.....
Esto no es una cadena......es un servicio amistoso.

Drive off, you can remove the paper from the window further on and you will be thankful for having received this email....and send it to your friends...this is NOT a chain mail .... it's a friendly service.


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

I think the Mayoress is a ********!

Read THIS!

Rule of thumb with virus/crime claims.....check the Net first!


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

May be an idea to alert the Mayoress to an impending virus that's on it's way!

It will immediately re-write your hard drive. Not only that, but it will scramble any disks that are even close to your computer. It will recalibrate your refrigerator's coolness setting so all your ice cream goes melty. It will demagnetize the strips on all your credit cards, reprogams your ATM access code, screws up the tracking on your video recorder and uses subspace field harmonics to scratch any CD's you try to play.

It will give your ex-girlfriend your new phone number. It will mix Lucozade into your fishtank. It will drink all your beer and leave its socks out on the coffee table when there's company coming over. It will put a dead kitten in the back pocket of your good suit trousers and hide your car keys when you are late for work. It will program your phone auto dial to call only 0898 numbers.

It will make you fall in love with a penguin. It will give you nightmares about circus midgets. It will pour sugar in your petrol tank and shave off both your eyebrows while dating your girlfriend behind your back and billing the dinner and hotel room to your credit card.

It will seduce your grandmother. It does not matter if she is dead, such is the power of it, it reaches out beyond the grave to sully those things we hold most dear.

It moves your car randomly around car parks so that you can't find it. It will kick your dog. It will leave libidinous messages on your boss's voice mail in your voice! It is insidious and subtle. It is dangerous and terrifying to behold.

It is also a rather interesting shade of mauve.

It will give you Dutch Elm disease. It will leave the toilet seat up and leave your hair dryer plugged in dangerously close to a full bath. It will cause your toilet to flush while you are in the shower. It will make a batch of moonshine in your bathtub and then leave bacon cooking on the stove while it goes out to chase schoolchildren with your new snowblower.

And if you don't send this to 5000 people in 20 seconds, you'll fart so hard that your right leg will spasm and shoot straight out in front of you, sending sparks that will ignite the person nearest you.


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

Blimey X!!!! Will it do all that???








Only joking


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Oh dear XT!! No, she's not a ********, but it just shows you what you can be fooled by, especially as it's headed by the Guardia Civil. I note also from your link to Snopes.com that it has been passed around and forwarded by law enforcement authorities, which just shows you how easy it is to do!  

Thanks for the heads up on this - I will inform her immediately before any further damage is done. I was going to ask the mods to delete the thread as it is in fact null, but if nothing else, a combination of it and your first reply will at the very least give a heads up to readers of this forum of yet another of the new threat to PC users. The neverending Hoax problem.

As for your second offering...yeah, OK!!:clap2:

Tally.


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Chica said:


> Blimey X!!!! Will it do all that???


Beware of the XTreme virus Maggie.....it'll come to your house, eat all your food....and then give you a swift "Tony Danza".


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Tallulah said:


> As for your second offering...yeah, OK!!:clap2:
> 
> Tally.


So it's a TONY DANZA for you as well Tally!


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

becksunique said:


> cheers ill be carefu lnot to leave the keys in in future


And beware of that virus as well!


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

becksunique said:


> cheers ill be carefu lnot to leave the keys in in future


Well, yes...don't ever leave your keys in the car!! At least you know that the insurance would take a very dim view of it.

But ignore the email....it's a hoax as exposed by our policeman of the forum!

Alcadesa has now been informed. :ranger:

Tallulah.x


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Tallulah said:


> But ignore the email....it's a hoax as exposed by our policeman of the forum!


You ever been picked up by the fuzz Tally?


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

XTreme said:


> You ever been picked up by the fuzz Tally?


No, but that's because I'm a smooth criminal.


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

Tallulah said:


> No, but that's because I'm a smooth criminal.


hahaha...that's got him stumped Tally!!


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Tallulah said:


> No, but that's because I'm a smooth criminal.


A slippery customer I'll wager!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Tallulah said:


> Dear all expats and those travelling in Spain - the following is an email forwarded to us by our Alcadesa (mayoress) and details a new method of car theft which is being used currently. I have translated the text for you in red below the Spanish. Please take a couple of minutes and have a little read and be very careful.
> 
> Tallulah.x
> 
> ...


How strange, cos the other day when I was in Mercadona carepark someone HAD put a flyer/advert/piece of paper under my back windscreen wiper!, as it happened I had a load of shopping and of course I went to the boot with that first and removed the piece of paper!! So whether that was gonna be a potential robbery or not, who knows??? However, now that this idea is all over the internet, virus or not it could give car thieves an idea!!

Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

I think normally you can tell a hoax by the language it uses. The Guardia Civil would not tell you about this in a chatty - telling -a - story - type way. It would be full of officious legal wordy phrases. Plus, when has the Guardia Civil ever warned any body in writing about possible crimes??
BUT I do appreciate Tally's efforts in trying to warn us against the crooks and thieves out there


----------



## Xose (Dec 10, 2008)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I think normally you can tell a hoax by the language it uses. The Guardia Civil would not tell you about this in a chatty - telling -a - story - type way. It would be full of officious legal wordy phrases. Plus, when has the Guardia Civil ever warned any body in writing about possible crimes??
> BUT I do appreciate Tally's efforts in trying to warn us against the crooks and thieves out there


The Guardia do inform the town halls (in Galicia in any event) if it looks like a pattern is developing. Quite a few years ago, I was on holiday, and a comunique, not too unlike Tally's forwarded message, went out about a gang operating in Northern Galicia, who had been operating in Castilla-Leon and Portugal. Night time, rural roads, body on the road..... don't stop unless other cars do so, if on your own, don't - you get the jist. Some people either thought it was a hoax or chose to ignore it (or couldn't simply pass someone on the road like that), they were caught out and either just lost their car or gained a few weeks in hospital on top.

Now this isn't too far from Tally's forwarded from the town hall Hoax message. Perhaps that's the point of these Hoaxes - they do have to appear at least a little official. If one trusts the methodology of Spanish standards compliance in communications to the public, well, good luck.

Good point about checking the web for possible Hoax detection, but not everyone's equipped with knowledge of sites on which to check these out, specially as virus company knowledge bases don't generally include all chain mail hoaxes like these. Good job we have understanding intelectual types on the forum to gently and understandingly guide those who might fall for it.

Xose


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Xose said:


> The Guardia do inform the town halls (in Galicia in any event) if it looks like a pattern is developing. Quite a few years ago, I was on holiday, and a comunique, not too unlike Tally's forwarded message, went out about a gang operating in Northern Galicia, who had been operating in Castilla-Leon and Portugal. Night time, rural roads, body on the road..... don't stop unless other cars do so, if on your own, don't - you get the jist. Some people either thought it was a hoax or chose to ignore it (or couldn't simply pass someone on the road like that), they were caught out and either just lost their car or gained a few weeks in hospital on top.
> 
> Now this isn't too far from Tally's forwarded from the town hall Hoax message. Perhaps that's the point of these Hoaxes - they do have to appear at least a little official. If one trusts the methodology of Spanish standards compliance in communications to the public, well, good luck.
> 
> ...


Good to know that Galicia's doing it's bit to fight crime. Perhaps there's just too much going on down here. I don't expect they'd be able to keep up with it!

Anyway thanks all for the information


----------



## Xose (Dec 10, 2008)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Good to know that Galicia's doing it's bit to fight crime. Perhaps there's just too much going on down here. I don't expect they'd be able to keep up with it!
> 
> Anyway thanks all for the information


Would be difficult for the Madrid town hall. They're busy keeping an eye on each other


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Xose said:


> Would be difficult for the Madrid town hall. They're busy keeping an eye on each other


HAHA. You could be right!


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Xose said:


> Good point about checking the web for possible Hoax detection, but not everyone's equipped with knowledge of sites on which to check these out,


No specialist knowledge needed.....all you need to do is a quick search on Google. Just use the subject title and the word "hoax".

For example...."car hijack hoax"....."missing child hoax"....."sodomy virus hoax"...."interesting person on expat forum hoax".


----------



## Xose (Dec 10, 2008)

XTreme said:


> No specialist knowledge needed.....all you need to do is a quick search on Google. Just use the subject title and the word "hoax".
> 
> For example...."car hijack hoax"....."missing child hoax"....."sodomy virus hoax"...."interesting person on expat forum hoax".


Ah! Of course, the old 20/20.

Well, I've typed "Car Theft : New process hoax", the subject matter of this thread plus hoax, and the only thing that comes up of any use in relation to it is this thread on this forum.

Type in "Car Jacking Hoax" and bingo! Of course, everyone knows that Google will give you exactly what you mean when you type in a search criteria.

Did one on google.uk "interesting person on expat forum hoax" and got 4680 hits - including this thread on this forum. But google seems to be more astute than we give it credit for, it states at the bottom of the page..... These results do not include the word "interesting".


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Here's one.....search for British Web Design Spain on Google and I've got the first 5 placings!

And on Yahoo I've got 1,2,3, and 5.


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

XTreme said:


> Beware of the XTreme virus


'sok - have a good "stealth" antiviral solution


----------



## Biscombe (Sep 8, 2009)

Brilliant post XTreme! Laughing out loud here!


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Biscombe said:


> Brilliant post XTreme! Laughing out loud here!


Cheers mate.....it ain't easy working with this humourless crowd!


----------



## Hombre (Sep 10, 2009)

xtreme said:


> you ever been picked up by the fuzz tally?


hahahahahahahahahahahahahhttp://www.expatforum.com/expats/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=185276


----------



## Hombre (Sep 10, 2009)

Hombre said:


> hahahahahahahahahahahahahhttp://www.expatforum.com/expats/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=185276


me too...hahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

XTreme said:


> No specialist knowledge needed.....all you need to do is a quick search on Google. Just use the subject title and the word "hoax".
> 
> For example...."car hijack hoax"....."missing child hoax"....."sodomy virus hoax"....
> 
> ...


 .... Sue x


----------

